# Navarre Pier 15 Mar 15



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Took a walk on the pier around 4pm....lots of lead out there ready to sling. 

As I was walking off the pier (just beyond first sandbar), a lone cobe made a quick foray near the pilings. The kid next to me yelled to his bud to throw, but apparently no one was prepared. By the time the "experts" got their act together, someone bombed the fish and he was outta there. 

This fish was way near the beach, almost on the first sandbar, so ya'll be ready. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Tom-TN (May 3, 2013)

cool..............


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

yeah that didn't happen, it was a shark. i was there


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Damn...the locals have spoken!


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Trucki-n-ihsiF said:


> Damn...the locals have spoken!


Anything's possible....even sour grapes...lol


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

there were some spanish caught out of destin on charters dont know if it was the harbor or the beach i call shark on the walk out guy


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

My first suspicion was that this was a bogus report. The first ones always are. Until I see a photograph of something verifiable, I will just ignore it. The water temp. adds to the doubt.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

There are pics of a cobe caught on Navarre Pier today circulating on Facebook.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah there was 1 cobia caught off navarre today...get ready for crowds!!


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

panhandleslim said:


> My first suspicion was that this was a bogus report. The first ones always are. Until I see a photograph of something verifiable, I will just ignore it. The water temp. adds to the doubt.


Legit 
Dalton nailed it!!
I gaffed it!


----------

